# feeling so down :(



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

feel so down today .. been through a really bad weekend not sure if i want to recover ..in fact i dont even know what i want.
Im doing to much to please others and not myself looking for a light at the end of a tunnel


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Girl! I wish I could help! Hang in there! I'd be glad to do anything to make you feel better...


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

Emotions come in waves usually. Ride the wave and it will subside. Recovery isn't constant it has peaks and valleys. I think you might be in valley right now unable to see above it. Hang in there. These feelings will subside. You just need to ride it out. HUGS.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I can usally deal with things in a calm way , i am a happy person and i can usally find the good in most things and laugh when things go wrong ..

I just feel like im treading water and slowly drowning  its only been one bad weekend thats all and i feel like trash.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, you're not trash. Believe me, I know what trash is!  Hang in there, girl...we all love you.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

THANKS dcrim


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Anything I can do for you, babe!


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I feel like crap today, too. We can gripe together.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

cool lets all be sad together !! cry together !! scream together my list can go on and on


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

not superhumman just super had enough !!! 
im sure ill be fine


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

Can you get out for awhile? Take some time for yourself, away from the kids, away from your husband, and just go and do something for you? It sounds like you are exhausted, overwhelmed and immensly frustrated...I know the feeling.

And yes, I'm sure you will bounce back - you are an incredibly strong woman who has had a crippling load of issues to deal with, so there are going to be days when the light at the end of the tunnel seems to be blocked out by an oncoming train.

Just keep putting one foot in front of the other...you'll get there in the end.


----------



## NeverSure (May 21, 2009)

I can't offer much advice or consolation cause I kinda feel like you do right now but I can offer you a virtual hug. Sorry you're having such a rough time. I really hope that the rest of this week gets better for you.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

hey we all deserve a hug  sending you one to .. i fed up with crying fed up with feeling down we all deserve to feel happy dont we ?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm guessing stuff with your mom and/or parents over the affair revelation? or was it something totally different?

Either way, hang in there HD.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

all of the above  !!


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Sending hugs to you Humpty, hope today is a better one for you I'm feeling pretty down myself lately  But we all must push through this site has helped me you guys are all very supportive I'm thankful for you all


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey, hugs to everybody! We all need it! Group hug, group hug.


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

I can go with the group hug thing...can we arrange a group "Throwing Objects at a Wall in Frustration" party as well?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

sending all of you my love hugs and support !! would love to join a throwing things in frustration party though !! hissey fitting over i will smile honest


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

the crisis has now transformed into your everyday life and you're settling in to your new circumstances, your new life. 

you now have a moment to consider the long view and are probably comparing your new life to what your life was like just a few weeks ago. the two are really quite different.

and so you mourn what was and have anger about what is.

this too shall pass.

meantime, if you feel you must throw things at walls, then choose what you throw and the wall you throw it at very carefully but throw with abandon.

instead of throwing things, i'm looking for mud puddles to splash in today. and maybe doing an emoticon quilt.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Rotflol


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

recent_cloud said:


> meantime, if you feel you must throw things at walls, then choose what you throw and the wall you throw it at very carefully but throw with abandon


How about darts at a blown up pic of my STBX?


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

recent_cloud said:


> instead of throwing things, i'm looking for mud puddles to splash in today. and maybe doing an emoticon quilt.


Puddle jumping sounds promising...are you a jump in barefoot kind of guy, or a squeamish, wear rubber boots sort? :rofl:

I hear quilting is very therapeutic...but I think more emoticons may be required in order to do full justice to your creative ability...


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

if you already have the pic and the darts, go for it. 

you might also consider taking in the waist on his suits by an inch so he thinks he's gaining weight, and then in a couple of weeks you could let the waist out a couple of inches so he thinks he lost the weight. 

or, you could sneak into his wallet and superglue all of his credit cards together.

or maybe, when he's out of town next, you could find out which hotel he's staying at and order 25 or 30 pizzas to his room. every night.

oh, here's a mean thought: sneak his cel phone and erase his contact list. ouch.

you're trying to get me in trouble, aren't you.

and now if you'll excuse me, i just spotted another mud puddle.

ps mud puddle jumping is most satisfying when done wearing your best shoes, and is most exciting when done barefoot. ask any kid.


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

recent_cloud said:


> if you already have the pic and the darts, go for it.
> 
> you might also consider taking in the waist on his suits by an inch so he thinks he's gaining weight, and then in a couple of weeks you could let the waist out a couple of inches so he thinks he lost the weight.
> 
> ...


All excellent ideas...thank you :smthumbup: ...only problem is that with so many choices, I'm not sure where to start :scratchhead:

He's locked his cell phone, so I'm not sure if there is any way I can erase his contact list...could I "accidentally" run over it instead? Or say I have no idea how the 2 year old got ahold of the phone and dropped it into the toilet....


Darn, I think I am now in danger of becoming a Vindictive, Evil Acting Thread Stealing B*tch....

Meanwhile, I'm off to the Dollar Store to stock up on superglue...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> feel so down today .. been through a really bad weekend not sure if i want to recover ..in fact i dont even know what i want.
> Im doing to much to please others and not myself looking for a light at the end of a tunnel



There are days I feel like that too....
what I do is stay away from highly sugared food and try to 
keep things light... no major projects, just take a hot bath and
try to watch some mindless TV.
I usually feel better in a day or two.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

what I do is stay away from highly sugared food 

What no chocolate !!!! 
Im going to be fine  one day at a time !! special thanks to dcrim and mark for all there time yesterday you guys simple made a great differents in how i look at life  hugs to you both :smthumbup:


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Anything we can do for you, girl!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Im good thanks have a smile on my face and its going to stay there


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

do you have chocolate ? ha ha


----------

